# Farmall 140



## Mark Hughes (Jun 28, 2020)

I need some advice.
Has anyone ever run into this problem...

I bought a Farmall 140 last spring and used it spring, summer and fall then it sat in the barn during the cold months. When we started it up this spring, it had a terrible miss and wouldn’t run. I found the spark plugs to be oil fouled and the carburetor had oil from the oil bath breather. I cleaned and regapped the spark plugs. I took the oil bath breather off, started the tractor, adjusted the carburetor and it was running fine. Changed the oil in the oil bath breather, reinstalled it and restarted the tractor. The tractor ran about a minute and started missing like before. Now the plugs are oil fouled again and carburetor has oil from the oil bath breather.

Any suggestions. Has anyone run into this before?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Mark, welcome to the tractor forum.

My GUESS is that you have a restriction somewhere in your oil bath air cleaner, causing the engine to pull a significant vacuum to get air (sucks the oil out of the air cleaner). Possibly a wasps nest/ mouse nest in the air intake tube on top pf the air cleaner? Is it possible you might have overfilled the oil bowl in the air cleaner? I wash the mesh in the air cleaner out with gasoline once per year.


----------



## goldenmaplefarms (Apr 9, 2021)

hello we have a farmall 656 on the farm we dont use it for anything but our brush hog and we havent had any problems with it in the last 20 years.


----------



## Mark Hughes (Jun 28, 2020)

BigT said:


> Howdy Mark, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> My GUESS is that you have a restriction somewhere in your oil bath air cleaner, causing the engine to pull a significant vacuum to get air (sucks the oil out of the air cleaner). Possibly a wasps nest/ mouse nest in the air intake tube on top pf the air cleaner? Is it possible you might have overfilled the oil bowl in the air cleaner? I wash the mesh in the air cleaner out with gasoline once per year.



Hi,

Thanks BigT. Oddly enough, we figured out that the breather doesn’t have any mesh in it. Ordering some mesh to see if it helps out with the issue.

After unhooking the breather today, the tractor runs fine.


----------

